# What can I do about this problem?



## kane333 (Dec 24, 2016)

I posted 2 items on Ebay. First was

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252679167529?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

and the second was

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252679168093?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

One person won both lots. After getting both lots, he claims both lots are %100 Brass or Brass Plated. These connectors, I pulled from Server/Computer Peripheral Connections and RJ45 connectors. 

His first message was:

*Sorry to tell you this but the material in this lot is Brass plated with an iron base.
I'm going to need a refund on this lot. Let me know.*

And his second message was:

*This lot is 100 percent Brass. No Gold at all.
I will need a refund on this lot also. Let me know.*





> *I've been working on Gold scrap since 1990 and the nitric doesn't lie. No need to repeat myself. I'll need my shipping refunded also it won't be much. I'll ship back Monday with tracking both lots.*






> *The second the pins are put in nitric the brass plate disappears into solution leaving the base intact. The base is very magnetic probably iron.
> Gold in nitric doesn't disappear but is very visible.*




My question is, if putting gold plated items into Nitric, is that an accurate way of testing material to confirm what he claims? Does the Gold Plating stay intact if it is Gold Plated? I've never used Nitric Acid. 

Do computer manufacturers use Brass Plated material or Brass for contacts?


----------



## Palladium (Dec 24, 2016)

Send him am email with return instructions and be short and brief. Don't argue any points because in the end you will lose with paypal anyway. Refund his money and add him to your ebay block bidder list. Refund the shipping cost as well and move on.


----------



## kane333 (Dec 24, 2016)

Anything I can do to protect my %100 or can he just slam me because I did kind of argue the point and I'm almost certain he's going to give me a bad rating. I certainly don't want to give him anything more than what he paid for the material, even though it's only going to be a couple of dollars. Can he really demand I reimburse him for his shipping when the items were "Free Shipping" in the first place? I'm also worried he may pull a fast one and return some material I didn't send him. No real way to prove the difference between what I sent him and what he sends me back... This'll be the last time I sell "Gold Plated Pins" on Ebay. There's just no way to win if a buyer is not happy.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 25, 2016)

Do as Ralph suggested and refund him and hope he doesn't leave negative feedback. Not much you can do at this point ebay doesn't protect the seller or their rating.

you have learned a lesson the hard way.


----------



## kane333 (Dec 25, 2016)

Will do. Thanks for the info.


----------

